# Need advice on Teachers' visas and resigning from a school and hope to join another



## skippee (Aug 14, 2010)

I am hoping someone out there might be able to advise me on a teachers' visa. I am currently working in Oman but have been unhappy there from the beginning. However, that aside I now need to return home as my mother is seriously ill. I have decided to resign and hand in my 2 months' notice and not do a runner, I just couldn't do that to anyone. My fear is that I will encounter trouble down the line in a few months time. 

My problem is I also hope to secure a teaching job in Dubai for the next academic year. (Its where I wanted to go from the beginning but my timing was too late for getting a job in a school last September). Furthermore its now that schools are recruiting for August/September. Does anyone out there know if I will encounter hassle when applying for my visa for Dubai - Is there a teacher blacklist? You see I read somewhere that whilst U.A.E and Oman are separate countries, as they are both part of the gulf and pass on information between them.


----------

